# Reparaturschalter mit sichtbarer Trennung



## Benjamin (3 November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein kanadischer Kunde möchte Reparaturschalter vor jedem Antrieb/Heizung haben, wo man sehen kann, dass die Leitung unterbrochen ist. Wirklich die Verbindung und nicht nur das ein Schalter auf -0- steht.

Mir fallen da nur Sicherungstrennschalter in einem transparenten Gehäuse ein.

Gibt es da etwas anderes?
Habt ihr das schon mal machen müssen?
Wichtig ist, dass natürlich alles CSA zertifiziert sein muss.

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## IBFS (3 November 2010)

Im Notfall nimm einfach einen fetten Hartig, den abziehen kann!
Sichtbarer geht es nicht.

Frank


----------



## dtsclipper (3 November 2010)

Oder einen Sicherungslasttrennschalter - dann kann er das Sicherungselement gleich mitnehmen...

Ist aber eher was aus der Installationstechnik, schau mal bei Hager, Striebel&John, ABB, Moeller/EATON und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## Benjamin (3 November 2010)

@IBFS:
Einen Stecker verwenden? Wo macht man den so was?

@dtsclipper:
"Irgendwas" in der Installationstechnik suche ich aber nicht. Google kann ich selber füttern. Ich brauche eine Einrichtung, die sichtbar trennt und zwar mit CSA-Zulassung.


----------



## atrius (3 November 2010)

Steckverbinder sind sehr wohl üblich, oft sogar in Kombination mit einem abschliessbaren Trennschalter. Steckerverbinder sind zudem platzmässig einfacher einzusetzen und in CSA-Ausführung in vielen Varianten erhältlich.


----------



## dtsclipper (3 November 2010)

Benjamin schrieb:


> @IBFS:
> Einen Stecker verwenden? Wo macht man den so was?


 
Fast überall. Zum Beispiel zuhause.



			
				Benjamin;290919@dtsclipper:
"Irgendwas" in der Installationstechnik suche ich aber nicht. Google kann ich selber füttern. Ich brauche eine Einrichtung schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs ja nur gut gemeint. kein Grund mich so anzupöbeln.


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2010)

Also Steckverbinder werden zu diesem Zweck OFT verwendet!
Und das aus guten Grund:
Der Steckverbinder sitzt orts-nah am Verbraucher. Ich brauch kein Anlagenschema, keinen Schaltplan oder Bediensanleitung um festzustellen wo welcher Antrieb abgeschaltet wird.
Es gibt sogar extra Steckverbinder mit vor- und nacheilenden Kontakten um zusätzlich Netzschütze vorweg abzuschalten.
Zusätzlich gibt es abschliessbare Abdeckungen um versehentliches Stecken zu verhindern.

So und jetzt kannst du googlen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (3 November 2010)

Mehr Stecker - als Beispiel - geht nicht: 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/7052167

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...zart/motorstarter-ecofast/Seiten/default.aspx


Frank


----------



## Benjamin (4 November 2010)

Ein paar Informationen von mir haben gefehlt. Ich denke dann wären die Einschränkungen besser zu verstehen gewesen.

Wir reden hier von Leistungen im Bereich von 50-200 kW. Die Anlage ist ein Kraftwerk. Es werden Kabel in der Art vom NYY (Erdkabel) verlegt und Stecker werden definitiv augeschlossen.

Unser Kunde hat sich geäussert und möchte das hier mit Sichtfenster haben. Der Listenpreis liegt bei ca. 2000 US $ pro Schalter!

Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares, das man hier in D einfacher und vor allem günstiger beziehen kann?


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2010)

Wo liegt das Problem mit Schneider-electric?
Ist doch ein europäischer Hersteller.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (4 November 2010)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ein paar Informationen von mir haben gefehlt. Ich denke dann wären die Einschränkungen besser zu verstehen gewesen.
> 
> Wir reden hier von Leistungen im Bereich von 50-200 kW.



Wenn doch die Fragesteller immer SOFORT die kompletten Infos geben
würden, wäre manch Anwort und damit Zeitverschwendung überflüssig.

Frank


----------



## -V- (4 November 2010)

Würde sowas dir weiterhelfen?


----------

